# 4" shielded 4 Ohms



## thesaucier (Feb 4, 2010)

I am having a very hard time finding a 4" to 4 1/2" shielded 4 Ohms speaker to replace one of my center speaker drivers. I dont want anything too cheap but I dont want to Name my first child after them either. Please help thanks Gary


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Are these bass/mid drivers or full range?


----------



## thesaucier (Feb 4, 2010)

I think this would be wolfer to midrange Its for a two way center speaker that has a tweater and another 4" driver. Its polk audio center speaker from 1993. The other driver is mw 4003


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You might find what you're looking for here...
http://www.parts-express.com/wizard...AT&srchCat=573&CFID=15016605&CFTOKEN=54266310


----------



## thesaucier (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you very much for the responce. Yes I have looked here and the onloy one that would fit is like $8.00 bucks. Do you realy think this would sound OK?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hard to say...
Parts express do have very good prices on their speakers, so for $8.00 it's worth a shot!!
You might even get two different speakers and try them both..

Failing that..you could contact Polk and see if they have a suitable replacement driver..


----------



## thesaucier (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you again for your responce. I really appreciate it. I have bought the small shielded wolfer from them for a temp fix. But after looking at several threads here and being a system pc builder I have cought the speaker builder bug real bad. So I would like to build a nice center speaker and I know I have a bit to learn in doing so. After I do some more reserch I hope to get more help from here. If you have any begining tips please let me know. Thanks agian for your help.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

My only tip would be not to skimp on the design for a centre speaker..
It is THE most important speaker in the chain, so it's worth spending that bit extra!

The general consensus for the best driver layout is..
WMTMW
You will find plenty of help in the DIY Speaker forum..

Good luck with it..


----------

